# Thinking about breeding my mare??input please



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I think you will find many are against breeding grade horses in this current horse market. There are so many out there that are going for cheap you could buy what you want for way less than you could breed and raise one. I also know you say you are going to keep it, but unfortunately there are not guarantees in life. It was just a few short years ago I had to let go of a couple of mine due to a layoff and it was a matter of selling some so I could buy hay for the others. Another thing to consider is the fact that any time you breed a mare you put her at risk. Problems can occur during the pregnancy. Just a few things to keep in mind. 

As to which stud to use if you are determined to breed no matter what - well the only way anyone would be able to give any true feed back are by good conformation shots of the mare and both studs in question. This means squared up and pictures from the side, front and back. 

I would also assume with all your equine knowledge from those equine science degree you would know that that buckskin colt would only have a 50% chance of passing on the creme gene no matter what the previous offspring have been.


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

Didnt go for color genetics lol. Ill try to get pis of the other stud 2marro and upload and try to get some good ones of my mare also. Bc I do love her to death and dont want anything to go wrong but its a low chance.somethig will go wrong but she could be that low chance


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

http://www.horseforum.com/members/28951/album/horses-3543/em-24076/


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Sounds to me like you're breeding for all the wrong reasons. Just because you like her doesn't mean she should be bred. Also, breeding for color should be last on the list. Like the last person said, things happen and life changes. You may not be able to keep the foal forever. You want to give it the best chance at life. 

The first thing should be conformation. You should post up well taken front, back, and side shots of the mare and both stallions. You should also consider genetic diseases. If you don't know their lines, it's a good idea to get them tested. Are any of them registered? 

I would definitely reconsider making more grade horses as even the really nice registered horses aren't selling for much currently.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

No I woulf like to get a foal out of her bc she is a proven bsrrel mare and also her conformation is good. Im not to worried about the color but I would like to try for color.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Read the 40+ pages below about horse slaughter and too many horses being bred that makes slaughter necessary.
I am pro slaughter because there is nothing else to do with excess horses, but breeding your mare because you like her is just adding to the excess.
She is a proven barrel mare? so what? That does not make it guaranteed your foal a barrel horse. Do you know how many thoroughbred race horses are bred after having fantastic careers and their foals are DUDS???.
She is a mixed breed horse and you are breeding her to a stud to produce a barrel horse...with hopfully color....... Your mares genetics that you like might not even show up in the foal.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm curious since you bring up the fact she is a proven barrel mare. What exactly do you mean by proven? Does she do well at the local levels or has she shown successfully at higher events? What division does she qualify for? 

Has either stallion you have looked at completed barrels before or produced offspring that compete seriously in barrels? If you want to breed the mare because she is a successful high-level barrel mare you are going to want to find a stallion that can compliment that and that might require looking outside the two stallions you have on hand and investing on a breeding from an outside stallion.


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

Im probably going to get shot down now, but I would say go for it! 
I couldn't get the photo link to work  but consider your mares weaknesses in her confo and choose a stallion which is likely to improve these faults. Also consider the stallions temperment. From what I can tell, temperment is inherited not just learned. Think about what confo will make a good horse for whatever disipline yoiu plan to train in. Ask someone experienced and not connected to the stallions to help you decide which one to choose.

Most important, get a good, no brilliant, vet to help you and read up about every little detail about the covering, gestation, birth and post birth care to give you and your mare the best chance of getting through to the otherside!

And PLEASE make sure you are close to hand at birthing. Alli's dam lost her 3rd foal because her owners couldn't be bothered to do foal watch. The umbilical cord strangled the foal after birth. Totally avoidable if the owners had been responsible. Stupid farmers- horses are more complicated than cattle or sheep! haha

Good luck!


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes we compete seriously all over thebunited states and she places in the 1division and 2division. My neighbors stud is a seriously competeor too. We have monitors so we can watch the barn at all times even on my cell phone.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Have you thought about contacting the previous owner for more details, so you know what she's out of and has no genetic difficulties?

Also, why not look to take on another one instead of breeding, that way you can still compete your mare, and bring on another one without having to wait, pay and bring a foal on?

Just a thought


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes. I have contacted her original owner, her dam is a halflingher and her dad is a reg quarter horse, also the stud I want to breed her to is also reg. Also I will be keeping the foal no matter what IF I breed her.


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

[http://www.horseforum.com/members/28951/album/horses-3543/dandy-suprize-24222/ ..
our stud.


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

http://www.horseforum.com/members/28951/album/horses-3543/dandy-suprize-24225/


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Those two pictures show nothing for his conformation, only that he is a cremello.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Just from what I've seen in your posts around the forum, especially in the thread that was deleted, you aren't making a very good decision by breeding your mare. As someone else has already said, just because you say your mare is a "proven barrel horse" doesn't mean any of her traits will go to the foal. You aren't even guaranteed the foal and mare will live throughout the pregnancy and birth. Not trying to be a Debbie Downer but you breeding an unregistered horse isn't a good idea at all. You are still young and there are so many unexpected things that can happen in your life, especially if you already have health problems that you've stated, that can change your being able to take care of your horses and keep them. There is no guarantee that you'll be able to keep the foal it's whole live, and why would you have a foal who doesn't have the best chance at life without you if you aren't able to care for it? Amazing registered horses are going for extremely cheap right now, and no one wants an unregistered and unproven horse. Also, breeding for color is the absolute WORST thing you can possibly do when breeding horses. All around I think this is a bad idea and not worth risking your mare's life. Please don't be the backyard breeder because "You wuv your horse and you want a cute wittle baby." That is NO reason to breed. You're best bet, if you just truly want a foal, is to go and look for a foal with good conformation and genetics, and I say genetics because of knowing what type of horse it "Could" be and if the foal has any possibility of carrying genetic problems. Please make the smart decision here and be a responsible horse owner.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

What is your stallion's registered name?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

barrel95 said:


> Yes. I have contacted her original owner, her dam is a halflingher and her dad is a reg quarter horse, also the stud I want to breed her to is also reg. Also I will be keeping the foal no matter what IF I breed her.



Sorry to shoot you down but just because the sire and dam of your horse is registered proves nothing when they are not registries that usually compliment each other and cannot as a result of those registries create a registered horse.

Also, it is nice the stallion is also registered but it could be registered in the Blue Eyed registered for all we know...which proves what ?

The point is that you put a registered horse to another registered horse that are either IN THE SAME registry* or* two registries that crossing them can still produce a registered horse.

I also agree with DrumRunner. 

A proven barrel horse means little or nothing to me. If it runs fast enough any horse can do barrels at some level of competition so unless you are breeding to a National Champion it is a factor that means nothing.

Your pictures of the selected stud only shows me that it has 4 legs...nothing else and if it is a decent stud it would have a website and decent pictures taken. So to me this is a backyard mare being bred to a no nothing stud that is likely to throw a average or more likely less than average baby that has a dollar value of $50.00 at birth...meat cost.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Spyder said:


> Your pictures of the selected stud only shows me that it has 4 legs...nothing else and if it is a decent stud it would have a website and decent pictures taken. So to me this is a backyard mare being bred to a no nothing stud that is likely to throw a average or more likely less than* average baby that has a dollar value of $50.00 at birth...meat cost.*


Whoa...harsh...perhaps true...but harsh. xD

Every person thinking of backyard breeding their poneh should talk to you first, maybe you can talk some of them out of it.


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

Its not really back yard breeding if we originally breed quarter horses for a job.but true everyone ive thought of it all, but also a unreg horse can be just as good as a reg horse. And a reg horse can go for less than a wellbtrained unreg horse, and vise versa.im not saying I am breeding just an if statement. So thank you all for uou replys


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

Im not sure about his reg name but his mom is Dixies Lucky Penny and his dad is Taties Black shadow I think ill have to get his papers out


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

barrel95 said:


> Im not sure about his reg name but his mom is Dixies Lucky Penny and his dad is Taties Black shadow I think ill have to get his papers out


Ok so let me get this straight. you breed and show horses, but you don't even know the name of your own stud....:lol:


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I am curious, when were you Jr state Champion? What times did you win with and what division?


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

my family does I just forgot his reg name lol. And im not 100% sure the exact time but it was the upper 14's and the 2nd division.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Any pictures or videos of your runs? I would love to see some.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

As much as I love Haflingers I really struggle to see one as a successful barrel racer, certainly a competent one, but a national champion, not so much.

So IF your mare is a champion I would be thinking that it is the 1/4 horse influence in her. Trouble is when you breed a grade like that you don't know which part of the genetic mix will be dominant. 

When I found out that my draft/QH mare was in foal to my Haflinger stud, I would of loved a chestnut colt, with all of daddies qualities and a bit of height from momma. What I have is a monster of a colt, who has most of his mothers characteristics, he has her color, her build, and some, and at 10 months old is already 14 hh, and looks like being a monster.

My Arab mare though, gave her filly a pretty head, but the rest of her is more Haflinger.

It's a lottery, and there are only very few winning tickets, if you want a barrel horse buy one, because that is the best way to come out ahead.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> It's a lottery, and there are only very few winning tickets.



Can I borrow that line GH? Very, very true.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Can I borrow that line GH? Very, very true.



Help yourself MHF, I'm not sure that I didn't steal it in the first place, but it is just so true, so many ways to lose, and so few winners.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I swore to myself I wouldn't get into this thread, just because I knew where it was going to go. As I've read on my own thread, no matter what anyone here says you plan on breeding her anyway.

Like everyone here is already yelled and ranted about registration, even so it doesn't mean you should breed.

Conformation plays a big part in breeding, never should color. There are so many horses already in foal or on the ground. Please consider other options before breeding your mare. Although she is a proven barrel horse, you have no idea what the foal will come out as.

As a person who has backyard bred a horse and swore up and down I wouldn't sell the foal, I urge no one to do such a thing. I ended up selling that colt for 200 dollars and a trade with getting the rest of my horses hooves done. The colt was out of a grade mare with decent conformation and a registered stallion. He ended up being sold due to him just being way to much for me to handle at the time.

I almost bred her again.. why? I have no clue. People on this thread slowly talked me out of it, when she got a uterine infection I gave up altogether. I ended up being a pregnant mare that needed my help. She was starving and very emaciated, pregnant non-the-less. 

So, again I urge you to think further about breeding your mare. Just because you want to and shes a good horse, isn't the best reason.

Incase no one talks you out of it, good luck, you'll need it.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Ladybug2001 said:


> I swore to myself I wouldn't get into this thread, just because I knew where it was going to go. As I've read on my own thread, no matter what anyone here says you plan on breeding her anyway.
> 
> Like everyone here is already yelled and ranted about registration, even so it doesn't mean you should breed.
> 
> ...


Ladybug, I'm very proud of this post. I know I haven't really interacted with you much but I've read through your thread and seen other posts from you. You've came a long way and are a better owner than I thought you were at first. So thumbs up and good job!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

High 14's and 2 d is nice but I doubt you travel as you say all over the US and barrel race. 
I love when people come on and say " I want to breed my mare to have a foal just like her and I will keep it forever" as justification to do it.
I do not know how old you are, but since you are competing in Jr level, you must be under 18.. It is a wonderful plan to keep the foal, but how do you know your life will no change tomorrow or next month or next year? Your parents life might change and the ranch have to be sold. Things happen all the time to people who swear they will not have to do so and so, and it usually does.
Why breed your mare to a stallion just to make another "maybe" barrel horse that you can't even guarantee will even run? Go buy a real barrel prospect and keep riding your mare until the youngster is ready to run. 
Around here you can buy top bred barrel horses for dirt cheap, most have been patterned on barrels or ready to start. Out of fast mares and faster proven barrel producing stallions. Dime a dozen anymore. 
How sad to add to the population of horses when you have so many barrel prospects out of barrel producing lines for sale EVERYWHERE.


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

Drumrunner I'll have to see if I can get one off our camera, also yes she has good confirmation ill upload pics 2marro. Also I am not for sure I wanna breed her and also with barrelraceing you do not need pedigrees, they are just a price of paper so a horse can't read. They don't care, also I really appreciate all the input and I have been all over barrelraceing and ill be out of youth this year.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Testing


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

Testing?lol


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Testing


Testing what? ****.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm confused lol


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

barrel95 said:


> Drumrunner I'll have to see if I can get one off our camera, also yes she has good confirmation ill upload pics 2marro. Also I am not for sure I wanna breed her and also with barrelraceing you do not need pedigrees, they are just a price of paper so a horse can't read. They don't care, also I really appreciate all the input and I have been all over barrelraceing and ill be out of youth this year.


I've seen pictures of your mare. Not the best pictures, but enough to tell that she doesn't have the best conformation and she is very fat. You are also completely missing the point about registered horses. It's not just a "piece of paper", there are SO many things that you can tell by that piece of paper that are important to the foal's life. It doesn't matter what the horse cares about or not, YOU are responsible for your horse and the well being of said horse. I don't care how nice your mare is, tomorrow she could be hurt and be equal to nothing but meat price. You are not ever guaranteed that your horse will always be great. That is a harsh reality but it's a true reality. 

My biggest point to you is - Why risk your mare's life for a foal that you have NO idea what it would be? If you love your mare so much and she is so great, why risk it? There are tons of prospects and young horses out there that are by/out of proven horses that are going to dirt cheap prices. You are young and have so much more to learn about horses and the way that your life WILL change in the future. Be the more responsible person here and think about what you intend to do and the consequences it could hold for you and your mare. She and the foal could die..Then what would you be left with? Nothing but regret..

I am sorry if this came across mean or harsh. It is the blunt truth that most people who want to breed their favorite horse to another backyard horse need to hear before making a decision they will regret.


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't take it as rude I like hearing everyone's opinions. I'm looking at foals that are also for sale also but I'm just keeping it in my mind, what if I breed her, you know?I no quite a bit about horses enough. Bc even if she had goal and I didn't like I could always train it for something we have ranch horses and almost any horse can round up cattle.


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

Also she is fat bc its winner and when there is ice I don't want her to slip and get hurt


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

barrel95 said:


> Also she is fat bc its winner and when there is ice I don't want her to slip and get hurt


???????????????:-|


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huh?lol


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

barrel95 said:


> Also she is fat bc its winner and when there is ice I don't want her to slip and get hurt


That makes absolutely NO sense at all..


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

Like I wish there was less ice so I could get her more exercise bc she is an easy keeper when winter hits, any ideas to get shed to drop some fat, bc underneath that she does have quite good conformation.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

barrel95 said:


> Also she is fat bc its winner and when there is ice I don't want her to slip and get hurt


Sweetie, if she falls fat or not she's gonna get hurt if its a serious fall. Most horses can fall and not get hurt. They are durable for a reason.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes I know this but where I live there is lots of hills and not much snow for traction so its mainly ice, we have had a mare slip on ice and seriously injure herself, so I'm just starring is there any better diet I can get her on bc even if webput her in a pen by herself andvfeed just flake hay she seems to still keep her chub well. I know horse diets quite well but she I think need way less than the normal horse.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

What do you feed her now?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

2 1/2 cups of molases pellet,corn,and oat mix. Then 3 1/2 flakes in the mornin and 4 flakes at night


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

barrel95... You need to re-read your posts.
Some of them are hard to read and understand. Use proper grammar and spelling.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

That is what you are feeding her? No wonder she is fat...


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

She only gets grain at night and sorry about the spelling this phone keeps changein my words


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

Also she is in with a 2yr old filly


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

I appreciate everyones opinions, thanks. Should I seperate her by herself?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I commend that you'd keep the foal for life but 30 years is a long time to commit and many things will occur during those 30 years. Ask any parent.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I think you are feeding her way too much for a horse that isn't being worked. That is extremely unhealthy, and feeding a molasses pellet with corn isn't a very good idea. Too much corn is extremely bad for a horse. The molasses pellet is candy to horses, it has next to no nutritional value. So right there you're feeding her two things that are bad for her. I'm not sure of your hay quality and pasture situation so I can't tell if that's too much hay for her but that's quite a bit for a pony mix. 

I don't have to deal with snow, only occasionally ice but I'm sure there are still ways to keep your horse active with your weather conditions. 

And, if your posting from a phone the "posted via mobile device" would appear on your posts. Like it's going to on mine now..

You just keep posting more and more that makes me doubt your "high level" of horse knowledge.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes I would commit myself to keep the goal as long as possible bc I would not want it to go to slaughter or an abusive owner. As like my other horses, they have a perminate home with me


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I'm posting from my phone also you don't know me so u have no idea how much knowledge I have of horses and I'm quite sure its enough, so I like to hear other peoples opinions what is wrong with that?


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

barrel95 said:


> Yes I would commit myself to keep the goal as long as possible bc I would not want it to go to slaughter or an abusive owner. As like my other horses, they have a perminate home with me


Say your parents and you lose your job, house, car..you run out of money..your health problems prevent you from taking care of your horses.. heck, even if you die? ...What is going to happen then?


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

Well then I would find a proper owner, there is a lot of people around here that are looking for horses.


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

Or I would ask spca to take them in if I wasn't able to afford them or feed them properly


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

barrel95 said:


> Or I would ask spca to take them in if I wasn't able to afford them or feed them properly


I'm curious how that would go...


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

barrel95 said:


> Or I would ask spca to take them in if I wasn't able to afford them or feed them properly


Good luck with that. most of the rescues are so packed out now they aren't able to take in any more horses.


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

That is what our neighbours bob any way bc they could not afford their horses and the spca worked with them, so idle but just an option


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

Not trying to fight. I joined this forum to hear what everyone else has to say about horses not to get rude comments.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Barrel, noone is being rude. IF you have SPCA in mind already as an option breeding shouldn't be on your list even.


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm not haveing it in mind she asked what I would try to do if it ever happened.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> Barrel, noone is being rude. IF you have SPCA in mind already as an option breeding shouldn't be on your list even.


Exactly, thank you KV. 

SPCA is no kind of life for any animal. Going from owner to owner and situation to situation, hoping they are adopted to a nice owner. That's no way to live.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Drum runner - Just wanted to point out that posts from a mobile device do not show "posted from mobile device" when you are not viewing the forum in mobile view. I know this as I have posted more than once from y phone in "regular view" and never had "posted from mobile device" under my post. 

Barrel - I noticed that you have posted elsewhere that you are already planning on breeding this mare in Fabruary. I suggest that you sit down and really think this through. You are still in school. What happens to the foal when you go to college? What happens when some other unexpected life issues come up? dumping a horse on the SPCA is not only unethical it is morally wrong. That is expecting someone else to clean up a mess _you_ made. *That *is so beyond wrong that I can't come up with a polite way to say the rest of what I am thinking. It makes me sick that people view the SPCA/ASPCA/Rescues/Whatever as their own dumping ground for animals they either don't want to or don't care to take care of properly.


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm just saying there are a lot nicer ways to post what you have to say. Also I'm not saying it is a good life but if I had to do something I would call them, better than letting them starve like some people do. But I'm just asking people what they think so I'm not just going by my own opinion.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

On my phone if someone posts from a mobile device it will say so, even in normal view.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hmm. Interesting. (Btw posting this from my phone)


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm on a HTC thunderbolt in the normal view,Ndappy, thanks for bein polite, also I am almost out of college I get out in January, and I would do whatever I could for my horses before I sent them to a rescue, also just to add this, we growbour own hay for our animals


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Barrel - I'm quite sure in another thread you said you were a primordial dwarf. I'm really surprised if that is true that you would even consider breeding for a foal and claim to plan to keep it forever since primordial dwarves have an average lifespan of what - 30 years? Will you be leaving it in your will?


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorry hypopiturary.


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

My great grama was so, yah... It can happen to anyone andbim just saying so it doesnt make me any different from anyone else, so if you dont have anything nice to post dont post it.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

barrel95 said:


> My great grama was so, yah... It can happen to anyone andbim just saying so it doesnt make me any different from anyone else, so if you dont have anything nice to post dont post it.


Hm, what was said was harsh, but true.
It might sound awesome to have a young horse from your mare, exciting and everything...but for all the other reasons people have posted, it's not a good idea. You came here asking opinions, and you got opinions....but not just that, you got some other Points of View and facts to consider that you may not have considered before.


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes. I agree I love opinions but im jusy postin if I end up breeding her not anout my growth problem lol.but also we are having another mare of our brood mares that will be having a foal so I could consider that foal im just saying like alot of people to see what my mare can produce and pass on.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

barrel95 said:


> Yes. I agree I love opinions but im jusy postin if I end up breeding her not anout my growth problem lol.but also we are having another mare of our brood mares that will be having a foal so I could consider that foal im just saying like alot of people to see what my mare can produce and pass on.


It's kind of like those machines where you can take a picture of yourself and your gf/bf and see what your children might look like.

The danger in this is that because the decision doesn't affect you PERSONALLY in the same way, it's easier to make that decision.

The thing is, have you ever heard that phrase, "don't breed or buy while shelter pets die"? That's kind of what is happening right now. Regardless of what your family has right now, there might be an accident or something bad could happen to make it so your family can't so easily afford your horses. Or something bad could happen to you. The thing people are saying is that RIGHT NOW because of how things are, unless your horse is OMGAWESOMESAUCE with the records to prove it, it won't keep it's value if something happens, and so it might not get the future you intend for it.

So if you have another mare in foal that is decent, it would be good to consider that one. Or like the others have said...you can get a great horse right now for next to nothing, young....or fully trained! Why not do some good for the world and take in another animal that might have otherwise gone to some abusive idiot, or get sent on to slaughter? Then you did a good thing, and didn't take the chance with a foal that might or might not be healthy or what you're looking for.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Your mare will produce a foal that has the genetics of both of her mixes and whatever the stallion is.
Also, you might find out that just because she ran in the Jr division well, doesn't mean she can compete in the adult division. When you can say this mare qualified for the national finals, then she might be worth breeding to see if she can produce a barrel prospect. Papers are not just papers, since a horse can't read. Genetics play a very big part of breeding. The prettiest horse in the world can produce the ugliest baby. Or a crippled baby. Or a dead baby. 
If your parents breed and show quarter horses, why not take one of those foals instead of producing a probable nothing foal from a breeding just because you want to.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

barrel95 said:


> Yes. I agree I love opinions but im jusy postin if I end up breeding her not anout my growth problem lol.


I'm sorry if I offended, but I wasn't being mean. It was a legit question considering what you had originally claimed you had - and we can only go off what you tell us - but yet you were saying you wanted to keep the foal for its lifetime. It wouldn't have been possible if you had been a primordial dwarf due to their short life expectancy so I raised that as another concern in this thread.


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

I am thinking I'm just gunna work with the goal thy is gunman be born soon so it don't get sold also any ways to make my fat pony loose weight,I ride her every day but only walk/trot bc there is a lot of ice


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

Geez, this phone is horrible


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

*that is gunna be born soon


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

To get your pony to lose weight you are going to have to watch the diet closely.

For example - my haflinger only gets grass hay and a vitamin/mineral supplement. No other grains or pellets because to even smell those things he gets fat. In the summer when their is pasture we either utilize a grazing muzzle or rotate him onto a dry lot - depending on which works best for us at the time.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

That is probably your best bet. I understand how it can be difficult to deal with having a health problem, I didn't want to directly bring up exactly what your problem was because that's not my business. I have Absence and Generalized Nocturnal Epilepsy and an Autoimmune Disorder causing my body to produce a chemical that my own body is allergic to, so I basically am allergic to myself and will have an allergic reaction at any time..I try my best not to let my health effect my horses but it does, and especially my budget. I know I would like to breed in the future but I know that all things considered my health has to come before that, and I'll have to have everything under control before I plan on bringing a foal into the world. Breeding your mare doesn't just effect you, your mare will probably never run as well as she does now if you breed her. Most barrel mares that are raced then have a foal wear down and just aren't the same horse after the pregnancy and weaning of the foal. Then whatever you decide to do in live is going to effect the foal's life. You have to consider ALL of the possibilities when planning to breed. Especially all of the bad ones...You still have your whole life to decide if you do want to spend all of the time and money it takes to produce a nice foal.


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

I no, one night im thinking wow she looks good then the next im like whoa you let urself go lol, ill have to get a grazeing muzzel bc our horses have a ton of pasture.


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

Drumrunner,wow,i guess you would have a very tough desicion on breeding also, so after everyones opinion, im goin to rescue a foal from our neighbors that basically starve their animals, goin to check all 20 emaciated horses out 2marro, who knows mabey come home with a couple.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

barrel95 said:


> Drumrunner,wow,i guess you would have a very tough desicion on breeding also, so after everyones opinion, im goin to rescue a foal from our neighbors that basically starve their animals, goin to check all 20 emaciated horses out 2marro, who knows mabey come home with a couple.


I love this! I only wish that I had the money to do the same....there's been a few Camelot horses that I wish I could help.....


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

If people would like some pics I can upload some 2marro..im excited


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

barrel95 said:


> Drumrunner,wow,i guess you would have a very tough desicion on breeding also, so after everyones opinion, im goin to rescue a foal from our neighbors that basically starve their animals, goin to check all 20 emaciated horses out 2marro, who knows mabey come home with a couple.



Yep, it's a hard decision. Right now I know it's not the time and place for me to breed. I do eventually want to breed one of my mares but I have to make sure that I am ready for that commitment. Horses aren't toys that you can just put away when you're not playing with it. They depend on you for constant care. My health and well being has to come before my horses because if I'm not here who is going to take care of them? I already have plans for my horses if something bad does happen and I'm not around to take care of them anymore. Nikki, my go-to girl, will be given to my younger sister who also runs barrels. Hickory will go to a good friend of mine who I know will keep him the rest of his life and he'll have a good home. Lark will go back to her previous owner because we have a sellers agreement, she gets first call if I ever decide to sell her.


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

Well its very good you have everything planned out just incase something happens but for you I hope nothing bad will ever happen. But my neighbors have a crap ton of horses it really sad bc alot of the times they just.let them breed ranbomly bc the STUDS are always with the mares, so who knows what ill end up with, possibly bred mare who knows lol and they have the cutest buckskin filly tht was born this year also a red dun filly with hazel eyes so hmm its goin to be a hard decision bc I will feel bad for the rest.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I would go look and see which horses you like at your neighbors and probably pick one or two of your favorites and have them vet checked before you make any decisions. Always, always, always vet check. You could bring home one of the horses and it be carrying something that could effect your horses. I hope it works out for you and maybe one of the coming yearlings be nice and sound. Just make sure you cover all of your bases before making a decision.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I have been reading this thread and I think that you have made a very good decision to rescue a horse/horses in need rather than breeding your mare. I am looking forward to seeing pictures soon


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

barrel95 said:


> Well its very good you have everything planned out just incase something happens but for you I hope nothing bad will ever happen. But my neighbors have a crap ton of horses it really sad bc alot of the times they just.let them breed ranbomly bc the STUDS are always with the mares, so who knows what ill end up with, possibly bred mare who knows lol and they have the cutest buckskin filly tht was born this year also a red dun filly with hazel eyes so hmm its goin to be a hard decision bc I will feel bad for the rest.


oooh take em both! Before they end up pregnant by their dad =/
I already have one baby horse, if I do get another one, I think I'll listen to everybody and get an older one that is BROKE broke.


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

I prolly will end up with them to get them a good start earlier and if I purchase them 2marro the will go straight to my vet. Pics will be posted 2marro


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

I really enjoyed this thread,hearing everyones opinions and all.


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

Well I ended up saveing a mare and foal and got them vet checked, he said they were get emaciated, also got her hooves trimmed, and the mare is in foal. I'll upload pics off my computer my phone won't let me for some reason.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

barrel95 said:


> Or I would ask spca to take them in if I wasn't able to afford them or feed them properly


Ugh....and this is WHY you should not breed your mare! These rescues are chock full of horses pretty much bred for the same reason you want to breed your mare....because she's a mare.

Just because a mare has reproductive organs, does not mean they should be bred. Same thing with a stallion, just because they have a "set" doesn't mean they are worthy of reproducing. There are far too many studs out there that should loose their "set" but the owners are looking through rose colored glasses. It's the same with mares. See, the thing is....and ask most TOP breeders....the mare is MORE important than the stud. Meaning that mare better be great or exceptional. 

Love your mare, compete on her, and have fun with her....but don't breed her.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

GotaDunQH...Barrel95 has already decided *Not* to breed her mare...instead she adopted from a neighbor.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

demonwolfmoon said:


> GotaDunQH...Barrel95 has already decided *Not* to breed her mare...instead she adopted from a neighbor.


 
Ya, my bad...sorry. I got almost to the end of this thread and posted. Then saw her post after mine.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

barrel95 said:


> Well I ended up saveing a mare and foal and got them vet checked, he said they were get emaciated, also got her hooves trimmed, and the mare is in foal. I'll upload pics off my computer my phone won't let me for some reason.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Cant wait to see pics!!!! And Congrats


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you for not breeding your mare and for taking in the new ones. good luck with them.


----------



## paint_girl08 (Sep 15, 2008)

Congratulations on the new additions. Can't wait to see pics, so you said you got a mare and her foal and she also pregnant again? Just making sure I understood that lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roljess (Oct 19, 2007)

Glad you decided to rescue! Always good to save a life in need  and for your current fat pony probably you should look into cutting out any grain whatsoever unless it is just enough to feed necessary nutrients. Then feed a hay that isn't really high in nutrients but will still provide the necessary roughage in her day if she doesn't have enough pasture to provide that.


----------

